# homehardware led fixture



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...ar-Light-Fixture/_/N-ntjzi/Ne-loe2/R-I3697509

Hi All,

Please see link from home hardware. seen these fixtures and wondering if they would grow aquatic plants.

Thank you


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

that isn't an LED fixture. It uses xenon bulbs. Typically, halogen bulbs don't grow plants well, even though they have a very high CRI.


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

ye realized it after its not led. so this wont help grow plants


----------

